# Things you wish you had in your kitchen



## LadyCook61 (Aug 31, 2008)

Appliances or gadgets : 

Electric skillet
Pressure Cooker
Panini Grill


----------



## pacanis (Aug 31, 2008)

A woman.... 

 
ooh, I'm gonna get flamed for that


----------



## roadfix (Aug 31, 2008)

^^^ I was going to say that too, but you said it first....

Actually, we could use another freezer.


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Aug 31, 2008)

a gas salamander broiler. i have used these things in prof. kitchens and had great results with browning cheese on french onion soup to carmelizing sugar on brulle. i know this can all be done in an oven but these things rock.
Salamander Broilers from Wolf Range Co.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 31, 2008)

More room.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 31, 2008)

a larger cooking spacedeep frier bread machineexpresso machineand a milk shake makerbabe
wish i knew why it does this.                                                                          babe


----------



## pacanis (Aug 31, 2008)

babetoo said:


> a larger cooking spacedeep frier bread machineexpresso machineand a milk shake makerbabe
> wish i knew why it does this. babe


 
I don't know that they make one machine that does all that.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 31, 2008)

pacanis said:


> A woman....
> 
> 
> ooh, I'm gonna get flamed for that


 


Perfect Woman Robot


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

A cook!! One that looks good in an apron too!! hehe


----------



## middie (Aug 31, 2008)

More room

A cook!! One that looks good in an apron too

Yep


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 31, 2008)

I vote with Middie and Andy M. for more room, especially more storage space. I would also love a panini maker...oh, and a freezer. Sold my little chest freezer before we left the states and replacing it here is *really* expensive. And I don't know where in the world I would put one, anyway....


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 31, 2008)

A man....

A food processor
The large George Forman
and that Electric Kettle jkath has


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2008)

Built-in deep fryer
More room for people to mill around because everyone always ends up in the kitchen
I'll take a salamander too!
And since a wish list is just that - I'll take one of [URL="http://www.aga-ranges.com/_store/Scripts/prodview.asp?idproduct=73"]these [/URL]- - - and yes, I want the biggest one!  Put your cursor over the color so you can see what YOUR stove will look like


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 31, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Built-in deep fryer
> More room for people to mill around because everyone always ends up in the kitchen
> I'll take a salamander too!
> And since a wish list is just that - I'll take one of [URL="http://www.aga-ranges.com/_store/Scripts/prodview.asp?idproduct=73"]these [/URL]- - - and yes, I want the biggest one! Put your cursor over the color so you can see what YOUR stove will look like


 
oooh I want one of those 4 oven stoves !


----------



## Constance (Aug 31, 2008)

Tyler Florence. I would love to have him come to my house and cook supper for me.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> oooh I want one of those 4 oven stoves !



I KNOW ELSIE!!!!!!!!!!!!  You have to take a class on how to use them and there is even a special bread baking class -


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2008)

Constance said:


> Tyler Florence. I would love to have him come to my house and cook supper for me.



WAIT - don't you mean Tyler Florence as in "permanent fixture"?????  

Tyler - he's not just for supper! 

OK - here's a question for some of you - Tyler - gadget or tool?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh, kitchenelf, while we're dreaming, I want one of those four-oven models, too!!! I want the dark blue one.....do you suppose a certified Aga installer would come to Mexico to install it?


----------



## deelady (Aug 31, 2008)

A nice big Island with lots of storage! A large processor, paninni press, prof. kitchen gas range! a new side by side fridge, a deep freezer (for the garage though), new cabinets, granite counters.......you guys better stop me now!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Oh, kitchenelf, while we're dreaming, I want one of those four-oven models, too!!! I want the dark blue one.....do you suppose a certified Aga installer would come to Mexico to install it?



el dinero habla 

Sorry, the closest I could find to Aga stove cooking classes in Mexico was a cooking class teaching Mexican cooking on an Aga stove 

How 'bout I take the classes and come to Mexico and then teach you!  You can teach me a thing or two in exchange!!!!  Oh, how I wish!


----------



## babetoo (Aug 31, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I don't know that they make one machine that does all that.


 
sometime when i post here, it jams all the words and name up like that. i had listed vertically. don't know why it does that but also won't post smiles. 

sometimes when i reboot it goes away. lol

babe


----------



## sattie (Aug 31, 2008)

A decent gas stove with proper ventilation!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 1, 2008)

My grandmothers ... and my children back when they were about 5-12 when we watched _The Frugal Gourmet_ and _Julia Child_ on PBS on Saturday afternoon, then went shopping for supper, and came home and cooked together.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 1, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> A man....
> 
> A food processor
> The large George Forman
> and that Electric Kettle jkath has


Would that be George Senior?  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 1, 2008)

I would love a nice big gas stovetop, a full-sized convection oven, lots and lots of storage space, an island, and a maid to clean it all!  Of course, I would need a bigger kitchen to have most of that!

Barbara


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 1, 2008)

A food processor (KA 9 Cup)

A transparent barrier wall around the cooking area (mine is small) with card key locks. Only to be locked when cooking so that others can't start using what little space there is. Transparent so that folks can gather in the kitchen.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 1, 2008)

More space, less help!!!!


----------



## marigeorge (Sep 1, 2008)

A Wolf and two wall ovens sure would be nice!


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmm lets see, I already have man who can cook AND he looks good in an apron so I guess I would say I need a rice cooker... I cant seem to ever get it right...I even manage to botch the boil-in-a-bag stuff

Oh and I desperately need a microplane!


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2008)

Appliances or gadgets :

Which category would a sack of 20 dollar bills fall into cause that is really what I want in my kitchen.


----------



## Lynd (Sep 1, 2008)

something to clean the floor of mud automatically


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 1, 2008)

I want this, [and in copper or red] and WILL have one one day.
counter mounted deep fryer too like many in here.
refridgerator drawer and freezer drawer under the counter.
ceiling pot hanger
hand made rolling pin display as I have so many beautiful rolling pins
barnyard sink, love those things

about the AGA, one of my best girlfriends [mother] just redid her kitchen same time I was doing mine.
she ordered an AGA, like you showed KE, in aqua, she had hers built to what she wanted, oh if only I could do that 
it is stupid gorgeous!

Some state more room.  We bought our house for the kitchen so room isn't an issue for us.  We'd love a house built around a kitchen for me and an out building to house all hubbys cars for him.  The rest of the house isn't important, we'll sleep with the Siberians, they'll keep us warm.
What I'd really like to add to my kitchen if a huge yard sale, I have soooooooooo much to get rid of.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 3, 2008)

Granite counters and a flat-top!!


----------



## Mama (Sep 3, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> More room.


 
That's exactly what I was going to say!  I guess great minds think alike!


----------



## qmax (Sep 3, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Built-in deep fryer



That would get my vote.  Professional quality, of course.


----------



## Dina (Sep 3, 2008)

I wish I had a personal chef in my kitchen....jk.  That'll never happen.  I wish I had an indoor smoker/grill to cook our meats and poultry AND the KitchenAid stand up mixer that I never got.


----------



## miniman (Sep 3, 2008)

more room 
a dishwasher 
a sous chef!!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 3, 2008)

today.... I wish I had someone to cook me dinner.  I'm oh so tired.


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 3, 2008)

three things.. 
A professional stove, 25K BTU gas burners, etc. 
A walk in freezer(at least -10F)
A walk in cooler  

There is nothing like walk in units.  Everything is there in front of you on shelves.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 3, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> There is nothing like walk in units. Everything is there in front of you on shelves.


 

Unless someone re-arranges them on you EVERY time you go back to work....
Just sayin'....


----------



## jennyhill (Sep 4, 2008)

I wish I would have -

-Microwave owen

-Grill


----------



## Lynd (Sep 4, 2008)

My microwave broke last night as I was defrosting some chicken... so another Microwave


----------

